# Smoker Door?



## hammb (Oct 13, 2007)

I am strongly considering a cinder block design but I am having trouble locating a door for the smoker. I have seen several examples of what appears to be a cast iron or steel door with a built in thermometer.  Does anyone know where I can find a door like this ?  I've checked with my local home improvement stores with no luck.

Thanks


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Have not seen it. Yer not using bourbon in yer water pan, are ya?   LOL!

Call a local steel supplier and get a chunk of 1/4 inch plate. A couple drill holes and come up with a latch. Another hole..insert thermometer.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 13, 2007)

hammb, first off welcome to SMF,as far as your door goes you could go to a local fabricator with the diamentions you need and have it built.

mark


----------



## hammb (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfect... Thanks.  And no, the bourbon is still in my glass. :)


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Atta boy!   CHEERS!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

BTW...stop by the "Roll Call" forum and intro yerself... And Welcome to the SMF family!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

HEY!    DEER MEAT!   Grin... "SMILE"

Oh...you have VERY close to the same avatar...as Deer Meat


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi hammb!...

Are you gonna build this with mortared joints?...Firebrick lining?...How exactly?...

Maybe I can design you a door plan!...


Until later...


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

that IS deermeats avitar........lolol



d8de


----------



## moltenone (Oct 13, 2007)

maybe he's been using mine ;)

mark


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Perhaps, but he was here a year before you registered. Cool avatar regardless.


----------



## grantime (Oct 13, 2007)

here is a cinder block one  that I'm building.  Then door is in the metal cover of firebox.  I haven't finished it yet so I can't tell yet how well it will work


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 13, 2007)

Send a message to one of our new members by the name of "cowgirl".  She's got a cinder block smoker that looks right nice!  If I remember correctly, she accesses the hot side by removing a block or two and does not have a door.  I think she'll be very helpful with your questions.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if you are building a hot smoker or a cold smoker, but the best bet IMO is to have one made to fit.

I use this simple cinderblock pit to hot smoke meat, whole pigs, briskets, turkeys, venison, etc.. I remove blocks from each end to add the hot coals and any wood chips.


















I'm working on a cold smoker........have not got the firebox set up yet...









grantime, that's a nice one. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Sigh... What a woman!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! I just spit pepsi all over my screen!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Ahh..well, you see, when yer sippin' James B. Beam... you have to avoid such ejaculations.. would eat that puppy right up!  :{)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip/warning Richtee!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

<BOW> My pleasure Smoking Lady... matter of fact... Knights/Knightesses... keep an eye on this one.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 13, 2007)

Me!...I dun got both my eyes cast on dat, an' raht now!...I gar-onn teee!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





An'...I gotta told ya...Man it's gittin' deep 'round here also too!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Seriously though...I think we may have a *Knightess* in the making here!...


Until later...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

Keep an eye on what, where?.......(I must have missed it)  heheh, you're making me nervous.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

All intentions honorable, Mizz Cowgirl, I assure you. As a KNIGHT OF THE ORDER OF THE THIN BLUE SMOKE <hint-hint> I must adhere to decorum and protocol   :{)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Richtee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now I won't feel like I need to sleep with one eye open. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just kidding!


----------

